# Kind of embarassing, but how do I log off?



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Title says it all. Been trying to figure that out for a while now and have mostly resorted to just closing the window and clearing cookies.




-B


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

there is a log off button on the very bottom of the page on the right side.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Still don't see it - I see "contact us", "HandGunForum.net", "Archive", and "Top" at the bottom right of the page. I'm using Firefox, for what it's worth.

*ETA:* Ah ha! Found it! Nevermind, thanks anyway.

-B


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Just for future reference...


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

I noticed. 

Guess it threw me 'cause it was only on the main forum page. I can't even blame that one on being late-night either.


-B


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yup. I only see it on the main page.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*log out*

i think we need an easier way to log out.i have to go to the home page and then the bottom of the page to log out.it should be at the top of the page.this confused me for a while also.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> i think we need an easier way to log out.i have to go to the home page and then the bottom of the page to log out.it should be at the top of the page.this confused me for a while also.


That's because JS is a maniacal madman :evil: who has plans to trap us all in this forum where he can force pro-gun doctrine on us :twisted: and make us become addicted to guns, so we keep buying more :smt071and more :smt068and more :smt070until we are all broke!! AAAHAHAHAHAHAHA :smt077 :smt077

:smt021

Oh, whew, nevermind ... its over now.

Nothing to see here, please everybody, go back to your seats. 

WM


----------

